# WSM question concerning wood chunks and minion method?



## tank (May 19, 2012)

I have been using my 22.5 WSM with great results.  I have been using the minion method and been putting wood chunks through out the charcoal.  I recently ran across Harry Soo saying about only putting your wood chunks toward the outside of the charcoal ring when doing the minion method.  Does anyone know why he suggests this?  How do others spread out their wood chunks?  Any tricks in getting TBS lets say 8 hours into the cook?  Thanks.


----------



## damon555 (May 20, 2012)

I've had good luck doing it just like you. Strategically placed chunks work great for the entire smoke. I do place one chunk on top right off the bat to get things going. I've been getting 8 hours no problem.


----------



## tank (May 21, 2012)

Thanks.  I have no complaints I guess I was wandering why Harry Soo would say to keep your chunks to the outside of the ring?  Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## mdboatbum (May 21, 2012)

I think it's a matter of personal preference. Harry has his methods, but if what you're doing is working for you I'd say keep doing it. My guess is that Harry's reasoning with burying the wood toward the outside of the ring is to preheat it and cut down on thick, white nasty smoke. By the time it ignites, the temps are up and good airflow has been established so the TBS comes more quickly. Try it and see if you like it better.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 21, 2012)




----------



## nwdave (May 21, 2012)

One man's method is not the only method.  I use the "Smokin' Al Ring Method" and like to lay half a layer of lump/briq 3/4ths the loop, then place chips and chunks (including the one at the start) then top off with more lump/briq as appropriate.  It's worked for me and I see no reason for changing what ain't broke.  BTW lump/briq as used above means lump or briquettes and I've even used them mixed together.  I like to use lump with my grill (the flavor is so much better) but if I'm doing poultry in the WSM, I like the temp to be a tad higher so will mix the lump and briquettes.  All that being said, go ahead and try his method and see if it makes a significant difference.  Then come back and tell us what you think.


----------



## tank (May 21, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> I think it's a matter of personal preference. Harry has his methods, but if what you're doing is working for you I'd say keep doing it. My guess is that Harry's reasoning with burying the wood toward the outside of the ring is to preheat it and cut down on thick, white nasty smoke. By the time it ignites, the temps are up and good airflow has been established so the TBS comes more quickly. Try it and see if you like it better.


TBS might be why he stated that.  I was just wandering if others had thoughts on it.  I know there are a bunch of ways I just like to know why someone does it before I try it.


----------



## tank (May 21, 2012)

NWDave said:


> One man's method is not the only method.  I use the "Smokin' Al Ring Method" and like to lay half a layer of lump/briq 3/4ths the loop, then place chips and chunks (including the one at the start) then top off with more lump/briq as appropriate.  It's worked for me and I see no reason for changing what ain't broke.  BTW lump/briq as used above means lump or briquettes and I've even used them mixed together.  I like to use lump with my grill (the flavor is so much better) but if I'm doing poultry in the WSM, I like the temp to be a tad higher so will mix the lump and briquettes.  All that being said, go ahead and try his method and see if it makes a significant difference.  Then come back and tell us what you think.


Yeah I know.  I use the Smokin Al Ring method also for ribs and short smokes.  Works great.  For brisket and butts I load the ring up.  I like the results I am getting I was just wandering why one would do it that way.  And if there was a good reason behind it I would probably try it.  I still might try it the next time around.  I thought maybe someone on here heard an explanation on it or knew why one would do it that way.


----------

